# Europeans cross country thread



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Anyone watching it?  It's live on red button.

Watching a small Swiss lady on a grey (wish they'd have names showing as they're on) go round.  Horse slipping a lot and seems to be taking her round!


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 August 2017)

The course looks like an equine version of Alton Towers.


----------



## tiggs (19 August 2017)

I'm watching it seems odd without Mike Tucker, do you know who is commentating with Harry Meade? Start times and results are here
http://www.results.strzegom2017.pl/


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Oh no!  He's had a stop already.  I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

I think his horse just didn't see it all and got a bit baffled.

He's had another 20 penalties somewhere else.  Poor Oli!  Horse doesn't look quite with him today.


----------



## Custard Cream (19 August 2017)

His horse def saw it....it tried to nick out at element 2....bet he's livid.


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

IT doesn't look switched on at all.  He's having to really ride it.  Pony club kicks and whips all over the place.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

http://www.results.strzegom2017.pl/live/leaderboard01.html

Not one clear as yet - not sure the new BBC commentator is going to be that helpful today.


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

The commentator doesn't seem to have any idea about the sport. How do people get these jobs!  I know peole like Harry, but I find his voice so dull.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

German steering failure...


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (19 August 2017)

Watching on FEItv. Looking tough so far .... these are the best horses and riders each of the countries has to offer and no clear yet .......


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Thought the French rider was coming off through those brushes!

Italian rider still showing clear, but they're not showing him on BBC TV.


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 August 2017)

Honey08 said:



			The commentator doesn't seem to have any idea about the sport. How do people get these jobs!  I know peole like Harry, but I find his voice so dull.
		
Click to expand...

Can we hear Mike Tucker commentating on course in the background, sounds very like him.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Can we hear Mike Tucker commentating on course in the background, sounds very like him.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is.


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 August 2017)

This new commentator is a class one Twit.


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Such a twisty course.  The horses look like they're fighting against being checked all the time.


----------



## caladria (19 August 2017)

For anyone watching on BBC Red Button - the coverage stops on the TV at 2.30pm (or is meant to) but the BBC Sport website is meant to have coverage until the end of XC at 3.30pm here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/equestrian/4061798


----------



## Custard Cream (19 August 2017)

Commentator is Adam Cromerty - I think he's asking questions that maybe those who don't follow the sport would like to ask on purpose - he's trying to make is accessible to those who aren't horsey I think. Really important for the sport to become more accessible to the general public.

From Adam's website....he's very much horsey ;-)
-------
With Adam's broadcast background and the wealth of equestrian knowledge, that he has gathered since starting to ride at the age of three, it's no surprise that Adam has become a sought after host and commentator of equestrian programming.
&#8203;
As a qualified instructor and international judge, Adam asks the right questions and makes any audience feel like they are a part of the sport. His unique style has led him to be called on by both events and TV stations around the world. 
&#8203;
Adam's production company, Impact Media, has produced programming for Sky Sports and has had footage used by both the BBC and ITV. Impact Media also reguarly advises equestrian events on media related issues.


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Thanks for that, because the to will stop right in the middle of Gemma's round!

I'm watching this thinking its a funny sport.  I actually don't think it should be a team sport (saying that as a massive eventing fan too!).  It doesn't seem fair that info can be fed back to later riders - that they know Oli nearly made the time despite two stops, so longer routes are possible, that they can see where previous faults have been, that they can get advice from team managers - it's not a level playing field (and yes I know all teams have the same access to info).


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Custard Cream said:



			Commentator is Adam Cromerty - I think he's asking questions that maybe those who don't follow the sport would like to ask - he's trying to make is accessible to those who aren't horsey I think. Really important for the sport to become more accessible to the general public.
		
Click to expand...

Whacking it on the red button isn't that accessible though...


----------



## Custard Cream (19 August 2017)

Better than not being on the TV at all though surely.....? It's online as well:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/equestrian/40617985


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Thanks for that, because the to will stop right in the middle of Gemma's round!

I'm watching this thinking its a funny sport.  I actually don't think it should be a team sport (saying that as a massive eventing fan too!).  It doesn't seem fair that info can be fed back to later riders - that they know Oli nearly made the time despite two stops, so longer routes are possible, that they can see where previous faults have been, that they can get advice from team managers - it's not a level playing field (and yes I know all teams have the same access to info).
		
Click to expand...

The answer to that though is despite OT going out blind and having issues, he still wins a medal if the other three go well. You could argue that those who go in the final 10 at Badminton go out with far more info/advice than those who go in the first 10.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Custard Cream said:



			Better than not being on the TV at all though surely.....? It's online as well:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/equestrian/40617985

Click to expand...


No amount of tv coverage is going to make Eventing seem accessible imho.


----------



## frostyfingers (19 August 2017)

I think he's actually a pretty good commentator, in tandem with Harry Meade - he's asking what to an insider is an obvious question but to anyone who is unfamiliar with the competition is helpful, and Harry is good at explaining without being too technical.  It doesn't look an easy course, they can't really seem to get into much of a rhythm with all that turning, and a fair number seem to be slipping about.


----------



## Custard Cream (19 August 2017)

teapot said:



			No amount of tv coverage is going to make Eventing seem accessible imho.
		
Click to expand...

That's quite pessimistic, Teapot - most unlike you. 

Having a quick look on Twitter there's quite a lot of love for Harry's car analogies!


----------



## caladria (19 August 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Thanks for that, because the to will stop right in the middle of Gemma's round!

I'm watching this thinking its a funny sport.  I actually don't think it should be a team sport (saying that as a massive eventing fan too!).  It doesn't seem fair that info can be fed back to later riders - that they know Oli nearly made the time despite two stops, so longer routes are possible, that they can see where previous faults have been, that they can get advice from team managers - it's not a level playing field (and yes I know all teams have the same access to info).
		
Click to expand...

Not only missing off the best British individual medal hope in Gemma, but all the final team riders including Michael Jung. Not that any of that is sort of important or anything, no let's sit around and talk about what might happen in football matches that mostly won't finish til after 5!!

And eh, it doesn't seem that different to these riders being drawn 1st vs last at a big event in terms of being able to see how the course rides and have a chat with people that have already gone round. The sports where there's conflict for the athlete because they're trying to perform as an individual and part of a team always adds an extra to it, even if we don't see it as much in eventing as we do in something like the no. 2 drivers in F1... I would say today that Gemma is going to be glad that she's not in the team - she's not going to be asked to throw her medal chances away for a nice steady clear after Oli's refusals, and she's free to just go for it.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Hahaha sorry, I just think Eventing's got bigger issues at the moment, especially with the FEI changes. I also now work for a BE judge so hear a bit more from the other side  


Commentary wise - it needs another person I think to make up the somewhat monotonous conversation


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (19 August 2017)

grrr Italian Internet..... not enough bandwidth to watch on FEI TV, despite being able to watch earlier, but can come on here. Please can someone give a running commentary? Pretty please?


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 August 2017)

teapot said:



			Hahaha sorry, I just think Eventing's got bigger issues at the moment, especially with the FEI changes. I also now work for a BE judge so hear a bit more from the other side  


Commentary wise - it needs another person I think to make up the somewhat monotonous conversation
		
Click to expand...

I have always enjoyed Steve Hadley commentating.  I like to hear how the horses are bred and a little bit of history about them.  I do agree that the 'outside viewer has to be catered for, but with it on the red button I wonder how many 'random' viewers this mornings sport will actually attract.

You have to have an interest to go searching for the TV coverage when it is hidden away.


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

caladria said:



			Not only missing off the best British individual medal hope in Gemma, but all the final team riders including Michael Jung. Not that any of that is sort of important or anything, no let's sit around and talk about what might happen in football matches that mostly won't finish til after 5!!

And eh, it doesn't seem that different to these riders being drawn 1st vs last at a big event in terms of being able to see how the course rides and have a chat with people that have already gone round. The sports where there's conflict for the athlete because they're trying to perform as an individual and part of a team always adds an extra to it, even if we don't see it as much in eventing as we do in something like the no. 2 drivers in F1... I would say today that Gemma is going to be glad that she's not in the team - she's not going to be asked to throw her medal chances away for a nice steady clear after Oli's refusals, and she's free to just go for it.
		
Click to expand...

No you're right, it's unfair in the individuals too.  Perhaps they should be banned from seeing info/watching previous rounds too and info only allowed to be passed on if a safety issue.

I think it needs some tweaking as a team sport, if it is to stay.  And that's from someone who has been watching it for 40+ years.

I actually have warmed to the commentator, he does know his stuff, and he's a change from Harry's endless waffling.  He doesn't commentate, it's like he's giving a lesson.  Interesting to some extent, but a bit too much when it's all the time.


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 August 2017)

IMHO the coverage is suffering badly from not displaying the horse/rider names on the footage.  

Glad I printed off the start list and attached it to my trusty clipboard, I am continually referring to it to see which combo I'm viewing. It's a twisty old course, not very pleasant viewing, I doubt the horses are enjoying it either.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Honey08 said:



			No you're right, it's unfair in the individuals too.  Perhaps they should be banned from seeing info/watching previous rounds too and info only allowed to be passed on if a safety issue.
		
Click to expand...

How do you enforce it though?

I wonder whether Scotty would have been commentator if he wasn't broken?


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Yes it would be much better if you could see who they were.  I wish the live score feed went in rider order, not in order that they're placed from yesterday.  It would be good to see who is coming next.  (No clipboard here).


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

teapot said:



			How do you enforce it though?

I wonder whether Scotty would have been commentator if he wasn't broken?
		
Click to expand...


Well no TVs in the rider area for a start.  And no contact between team members/managers once completed.  

Come on Ros!  Hope they show her.

What happened to Scotty?


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Well no TVs in the rider area for a start.

Come on Ros!  Hope they show her.
		
Click to expand...

Won't stop people talking in the stables or lorry park though! Or getting out onto course themselves. 

The running order is at the very top of here http://www.results.strzegom2017.pl/live/leaderboard01.html

Scotty had a missed diagnosed broken pelvis, was operated on the other week.


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

U



teapot said:



			Won't stop people talking in the stables or lorry park though! Or getting out onto course themselves. 

The running order is at the very top of here http://www.results.strzegom2017.pl/live/leaderboard01.html

Click to expand...

Don't let them mix then.  Fines if they do.  It's easily enforceable.


----------



## caladria (19 August 2017)

Like I said, unless you're planning on banning anyone who participates in any event anywhere from watching other people's rounds or talking to each other, then what happens in teams is just what happens at every event anywhere but slightly more organised!

The last to go in a jump off (at any level!) goes into the ring with more info than whoever goes first. The last to go at Badminton and Burghley has the opportunity to watch most of the field and learn a thing or two.. they might even be on speaking terms with some of them! Even the last kid to go at a fun showjumping round has the opportunity to see if there's one fence/line that all the other kids struggled at and maybe their mate who went first will tell them even if they didn't see.

The first rule of Pony Club definitely isn't "don't talk about Pony Club"!!

If F1 has no problems with one driver acting as a rear gunner for their teammate with a mechanical problem, and protecting them for a good team result instead of being left to be picked off by rivals, and it can thrive in those conditions, then eventing probably isn't being harmed by mixing team and individual events either...


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

That's the link I've already got, it's who is currently riding at the top, but not who's coming up - or am I missing something?


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Honey08 said:



			U

Don't let them mix then.  Fines if they do.  It's easily enforceable.
		
Click to expand...

And take away the entire ethos of the sport. It'll never happen.


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2017)

Whooop, well done Ros!


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Honey08 said:



			That's the link I've already got, it's who is currently riding at the top, but not who's coming up - or am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

Scroll down within the live results - the running order is there.


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

caladria said:



			Like I said, unless you're planning on banning anyone who participates in any event anywhere from watching other people's rounds or talking to each other, then what happens in teams is just what happens at every event anywhere but slightly more organised!

The last to go in a jump off (at any level!) goes into the ring with more info than whoever goes first. The last to go at Badminton and Burghley has the opportunity to watch most of the field and learn a thing or two.. they might even be on speaking terms with some of them! Even the last kid to go at a fun showjumping round has the opportunity to see if there's one fence/line that all the other kids struggled at and maybe their mate who went first will tell them even if they didn't see.

If F1 has no problems with one driver acting as a rear gunner for their teammate with a mechanical problem, and protecting them for a good team result instead of being left to be picked off by rivals, and it can thrive in those conditions, then eventing probably isn't being harmed by mixing team and individual events either...
		
Click to expand...

Yes I get what you're saying.  I just don't think it's a very good team sport.  Same as F1or the Tour de France, for that matter.

Anyway let's agree to disagree and watch!


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

teapot said:



			Scroll down within the live results - the running order is there.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks.

Great round for Ros!


----------



## only_me (19 August 2017)

Ooh eck Bettinas horse doesn't look that happy - one stop already and looks like may have another soon.


----------



## caladria (19 August 2017)

20 pens for Bettina!

And she's off.


----------



## only_me (19 August 2017)

And Bettina has now fallen?! 
Considering how sticky horse looked maybe not that surprising although unfortunate.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Two refusals for Upsilon too!


----------



## only_me (19 August 2017)

Joseph Murphy had 2 stops but why has he been eliminated?


This course is causing havoc


----------



## kirstyfk (19 August 2017)

Wow!

After the the few problems I thought it was going to be a load of clears! How wrong!

Why do I have to go my friends birthday lunch?


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

So one eliminated for Germany, one retired for France


----------



## only_me (19 August 2017)

The course is looking to be maybe a bit too tricky on angles - horses appear to be reading the fence but not wanting\able to jump. 
Of course Michael Jung will come on and make it look like a Prenovice


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2017)

I missed the early runners - just saw what happened to Bettina Hoy. How heartbreaking for her after that dressage score.


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

I missed Bettina!  Took my husband a coffee.  Poor thing, after that dressage.  So Germany's early rider with a stop  counts.


----------



## caladria (19 August 2017)

I think by the end of it there'll be a lot of stops counting for team scores. I think Ros Canter's clear is going to be pretty important for team GB, and Sweden have got two riders home without jumping faults now, which is more than anyone else can say..

Live team scores here though of course mainly meaningless at this point: http://results.strzegom2017.pl/live/nationcup01.html


----------



## rosiesowner (19 August 2017)

caladria said:



			I think by the end of it there'll be a lot of stops counting for team scores. I think Ros Canter's clear is going to be pretty important for team GB
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I totally agree. The course is riding far more difficultly than I thought it would!


----------



## catwithclaws (19 August 2017)

This polish lad is having a super round so far - lovely to see them doing such a good job in front of their home crowd


----------



## ScottyJ (19 August 2017)

Glad Karin made it round safe. She's had some bad luck with Fletcha at last few big events.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

There's a reason riders were saying it's tough


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Great round for the Polish, and the commentator sounds ecstatic!

Come on Piggy!


----------



## catwithclaws (19 August 2017)

What happened to piggy?


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Dunno, it didn't show much, but 20 pens. somewhere.  From what we did see it looked good.


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2017)

catwithclaws said:



			What happened to piggy?
		
Click to expand...

Commentators were saying she had a stop, but I don't think we saw it (unless I'm very unobservant...)


----------



## rosiesowner (19 August 2017)

Oh my I hope that horse is okay


----------



## only_me (19 August 2017)

Oh ****

That doesn't look good  holding his near fore up quite gingerly even on ground, looked like it was caught on bottom rung. 

Ets. It was Michael knap


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2017)

That fall looked awful.


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

rosiesowner said:



			Oh my I hope that horse is okay 

Click to expand...

Yes.  Hope so.  Harry said just winded, but a leg looked caught to me.

There have been too many horse falls on this course overall.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

That horse is knackered, poor sod


----------



## rosiesowner (19 August 2017)

only_me said:



			That doesn't look good  holding his near for up quite gingerly even on ground 

Ets. It was Michael knap
		
Click to expand...

Hoping so much that the horse is okay


----------



## only_me (19 August 2017)

Has the course been held? 
Not a good sign


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Piggy had a run out, they said, at the last water.


----------



## rosiesowner (19 August 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Piggy had a run out, they said.
		
Click to expand...

At fence 24, final water


----------



## caladria (19 August 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Yes.  Hope so.  Harry said just winded, but a leg looked caught to me.

There have been too many horse falls on this course overall.
		
Click to expand...

Always difficult to know if the commentator genuinely thinks that, or if they're just being nice for TV. Fingers crossed for the horse


----------



## rosiesowner (19 August 2017)

Is the course held or is it just empty because of that retired rider? does seem empty though


----------



## Turitea (19 August 2017)

I did not like the blue fences in the stadium/arena right from the start and now I know why!


----------



## only_me (19 August 2017)

caladria said:



			Always difficult to know if the commentator genuinely thinks that, or if they're just being nice for TV. Fingers crossed for the horse
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine being nice for the TV. Horse looked injured and even tired horses try to lie up not flat out. He didn't even try, just waved his leg  
Considering it happened in the main arena where I would assume closest to stables & vets/horse box the length of the hold is quite concerning. 

Hopefully horse just sprained fetlock or stunned leg but imo looked more than that. Very unlucky, I really liked their round so far


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2017)

only_me said:



			Has the course been held? 
Not a good sign 

Click to expand...

Just what I was wondering.


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

It is a long hold. &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## rosiesowner (19 August 2017)

A very long hold :/


----------



## ScottyJ (19 August 2017)

What happened? Come back to my computer and it's on hold


----------



## caladria (19 August 2017)

Twitter says waiting on horse ambulance, lots of "rider fine" tweets, nothing about horse 

edit: apparently horse is on his feet. Which means he's been down until basically, now, probably


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2017)

Horse fell, looked nasty. Was it one of the Polish horses?


----------



## TheMule (19 August 2017)

The horse is up apparently, although not looking great


----------



## Northern Hare (19 August 2017)

Was the faller in the Main Arena Michael Knap and Bob the Builder riding for Poland?

I hope both horse and rider are ok.


----------



## only_me (19 August 2017)

And we're off again! Or is this a replay? I'm so confused


----------



## TheMule (19 August 2017)

Sadly it seems he has broken a foreleg


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Replay as scores still staying held


----------



## Turitea (19 August 2017)

Must be a replay. Website (results) and CMH say still on hold.


----------



## caladria (19 August 2017)

Now we're off again.


----------



## only_me (19 August 2017)

TheMule said:



			Sadly it seems he has broken a foreleg 

Click to expand...

Oh no  that was my first thought from the way he waved it but was really hoping not  
Hopefully it is a break that could be repaired or heal on own.


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2017)

I think it's live now.


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Yes it's live.

Oh no, that's horrible news.


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 August 2017)

How sad, he was a grand looking little horse. Not liking this course at all now.


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2017)

Poor little horse.


----------



## stormox (19 August 2017)

If this is the way eventing is going- twisty courses tricky lines, trying to fool horses in a way as they don't know where theyr going, I don't think the xc part is evolving in the right direction.  A horse much prefers a nice straightforward gallop and brave attacking riding.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Twitter saying otherwise re Bob.


----------



## only_me (19 August 2017)

stormox said:



			If this is the way eventing is going- twisty courses tricky lines, trying to fool horses in a way as they don't know where theyr going, I don't think the xc part is evolving in the right direction.  A horse much prefers a nice straightforward gallop and brave attacking riding.
		
Click to expand...

Think they have limited space for this course, so had to make do. I actually think xc is heading back to traditional gallop courses, especially the past 2 years. But this course is so twisty, so busy and so many questions that most likely a lot of horses aren't used to it?


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

TheMule said:



			Sadly it seems he has broken a foreleg 

Click to expand...

Where did you hear that?


----------



## Auslander (19 August 2017)

teapot said:



			Twitter saying otherwise re Bob.
		
Click to expand...

What is Twitter saying? I saw the video playback, and it looked bad for the horse


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Come on Tina!  Show us why you should've been at Rio (and ridden!!) 

Let's have some footage please.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

There's nothing online as yet that he's broken a leg. The Mule has sources I'm sure though!


----------



## ScottyJ (19 August 2017)

Come on Tina!!


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Is Billy the Red from the Billy stud?


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (19 August 2017)

Finally back online and I think one of the recent camera angles sums up the course for me... 3 horses on the course and all 3 could be seen from one camera angle. Very twisty, more like arena eventing gone large. I do hope this is an anomaly and not the direction eventing XC is going to be taking.


----------



## Turitea (19 August 2017)

Nope, he is German bred.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Is Billy the Red from the Billy stud?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. He's by Balou Du Rouet though.


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Loving Tina's round so far (hope I don't jinx her!).


----------



## Auslander (19 August 2017)

teapot said:



			There's nothing online as yet that he's broken a leg. The Mule has sources I'm sure though!
		
Click to expand...

It could be that she and I have a mutual facebook friend. I don't want to go into graphic detail, but I can't see how the leg isn't broken. I felt pretty sick watching the video. Poor horse, and poor rider/groom/etc


----------



## ScottyJ (19 August 2017)

I forget how nervous I get once someone I like is going round...can't watch!


----------



## catwithclaws (19 August 2017)

Yesssssss *faints *


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Yessss Tina :biggrin3:


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Woohoo!  Superb round.  Such control.  So glad she's on the team!

Bit of pressure for Nicola now!


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2017)

It's all right ScottyJ, she's finished, you can look now!
Clear inside the time


----------



## ScottyJ (19 August 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			It's all right ScottyJ, she's finished, you can look now!
Clear inside the time 

Click to expand...

It's Ingrid now, another I can't watch  I'll be back in 10 minutes!


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 August 2017)

Love Ingrid, but the speed of her cross country riding always gives me the willies.


----------



## only_me (19 August 2017)

Lol at Austin O'Connor not wanting to be held


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

It feels like there's an Italian rider every three horses!


----------



## ScottyJ (19 August 2017)

Horseware Hale Bob looks like such a machine!


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2017)

French rider just fell, she and horse both look ok and France are out of team competition.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Hard to believe the French have never won the Euros


----------



## conniegirl (19 August 2017)

where can you watch it now that its not on red button?


----------



## caladria (19 August 2017)

conniegirl said:



			where can you watch it now that its not on red button?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/equestrian/40617985


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2017)

conniegirl said:



			where can you watch it now that its not on red button?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/equestrian/40617985


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2017)

Great minds, caladria!


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2017)

Go Gemma!


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Come on Gemma!!


----------



## caladria (19 August 2017)

For God's sake directors, show us Gemma!!!!


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

They heard you!  She's going for it! Ca few eek moments, but she's determined.


----------



## dressage_diva (19 August 2017)

Could someone tell me what happened to Austin and Kilpatrick Knight?


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

dressage_diva said:



			Could someone tell me what happened to Austin and Kilpatrick Knight?
		
Click to expand...

Horse fall at one of the fences before a water


----------



## Northern Hare (19 August 2017)

dressage_diva said:



			Could someone tell me what happened to Austin and Kilpatrick Knight?
		
Click to expand...

He fell at Fence 13a. They showed him on the tv - both horse and rider looked ok.


----------



## ScottyJ (19 August 2017)

Come on Nicola!


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

She's got her hands full!


----------



## Northern Hare (19 August 2017)

Good luck Nicola - her mare looks on great form but Nicola looks like she's got her hands full!


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Bulana's on a mission!


----------



## caladria (19 August 2017)

Yeeeessssssss!!!


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Blummin wonderful Xc!  Well done ladies.  Mr Bartle has waved his magic wand, hope he does tomorrow too!


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Two sj in hand overnight between GB and Germany. Get in :biggrin3:


----------



## Northern Hare (19 August 2017)

What an amazing day for TeamGB - well done to them all!

Who else started today with a whole long list of things to do, but have been glued to the XC coverage instead!??


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Jung is making Bulana's round look steady!


----------



## caladria (19 August 2017)

Michael Jung... just no words.


----------



## ScottyJ (19 August 2017)

The consistency of Jung. Don't think I've ever seen his horses look tired at the end of a round. Rocana looked like she had another go in her!

Team GB have had a smashing day! Super proud. Hope they can keep it together tomorrow.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (19 August 2017)

So exciting.  Britain has done brilliantly.  Michael Jung is absolutely incredible.  Bring on tomorrow xxx


----------



## conniegirl (19 August 2017)

has anyone heard anything official about the horse who had the nasty fall?


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

A good finish from Sweden.  Just pushed Nicola down to 4th.

Here's to some good British showjumping tomorrow please.  I'm off to Somerford to watch their XC, so won't be watching.  Hopefully they'll shout out results on the tannoy!

Another question - 
Will they have driven to Poland?


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Yes to driven to Poland - saw an Instagram post go past by Nicola Wilson's groom at one of their stopping points.

FEI and Harry Meade saying horse up and taken to vet clinic on site


----------



## {97702} (19 August 2017)

Yes they will have driven to Poland - well Vittoria did for sure  - did anyone get more of her round than the 5 odd fences they showed on the TV coverage? I'm guessing she had a stop or run out?


----------



## lizh (19 August 2017)

conniegirl said:



			has anyone heard anything official about the horse who had the nasty fall?
		
Click to expand...

only what was just on the commentary - horse was cooled aggressively while lying down and then got up and was taken to onsite Vet centre.


----------



## caladria (19 August 2017)

conniegirl said:



			has anyone heard anything official about the horse who had the nasty fall?
		
Click to expand...


BBC commentary have just said that he was down for a long time behind screens, but got up and was taken onsite vet clinic for further assessment. Others are saying off of non-public sources that he's broken a leg. Nothing official yet.


----------



## milliepops (19 August 2017)

Lévrier;13616818 said:
			
		


			Yes they will have driven to Poland - well Vittoria did for sure  - did anyone get more of her round than the 5 odd fences they showed on the TV coverage? I'm guessing she had a stop or run out?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't see any more but the live scoring showed a refusal or run out at fence 28b, tantalisingly close to home


----------



## Goldenstar (19 August 2017)

Wow what a day .
That was some ride from Nic brave brave riding and MJ as ever stuns me to silence I have never seen a rider like him before .
And I got all the ironing done .


----------



## DabDab (19 August 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Wow what a day .
That was some ride from Nic brave brave riding and MJ as ever stuns me to silence I have never seen a rider like him before .
And I got all the ironing done .
		
Click to expand...

That pretty much sums it up for me too (except I did no ironing )
I also found the commentary pretty hard going. I would have liked to hear bits about the horses other than just recent results, and I know they were trying to make it layman friendly but I doubt anyone non horsey would have been able to make much sense out of Harry's ramblings.


----------



## MyBoyChe (19 August 2017)

Enjoyed what I saw but had set the red button to record so missed the last 20 or so when the coverage stopped.  Is there anywhere I can see all the rounds after Ludwig online now?


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Broken pastern and pts for Bob the Builder


----------



## Auslander (19 August 2017)

Sad news about Bob the Builder. 

"STATEMENT REGARDING - Bob The Builder
We very sorry to report that the Polish horse, Bob The Builder (no 37), which fell at fence 15 in the main arena with his rider Michal Knap, was put down after sustaining an injury.
The horse received immediate treatment at the fence and was taken to the on-site veterinary clinic for further assessment.
Sadly x-rays revealed an irreparable fracture of the horse&#8217;s front right long pastern bone (lower leg) and, on humane grounds and with the agreement of the owners and rider, the decision was taken to put the horse to sleep. A post mortem will be carried out at the on-site veterinary clinic.
We extend our deepest sympathies to the horse´s rider and owner."

From - https://www.facebook.com/SHTStrzego...7SoK9zl1awqiQj_-EErMWRYU4CsVv5TNEUX3k&fref=nf


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 August 2017)

Auslander said:



			Sad news about Bob the Builder. 

"STATEMENT REGARDING - Bob The Builder
We very sorry to report that the Polish horse, Bob The Builder (no 37), which fell at fence 15 in the main arena with his rider Michal Knap, was put down after sustaining an injury.
The horse received immediate treatment at the fence and was taken to the on-site veterinary clinic for further assessment.
Sadly x-rays revealed an irreparable fracture of the horse&#8217;s front right long pastern bone (lower leg) and, on humane grounds and with the agreement of the owners and rider, the decision was taken to put the horse to sleep. A post mortem will be carried out at the on-site veterinary clinic.
We extend our deepest sympathies to the horse´s rider and owner."

From - https://www.facebook.com/SHTStrzego...7SoK9zl1awqiQj_-EErMWRYU4CsVv5TNEUX3k&fref=nf

Click to expand...

Sad news.  It is a high risk sport but I do think today's course was, in parts, an unfair test. These competition bred horses are bold, galloping, big jumping horses who need space to show their scope and bravery.  Yes they need to be obedient, balanced and listening but this course, for me and I know nothing, resembled an equine version of trick and treat, with far more tricks than treats for the horses.

Horses are generous beasts and on the whole they want to please, parts of this course penalised their honesty.  I gave up watching at lunchtime, it was a very different view of the eventing we see in the UK, the course at London was built in a small area compared to the big estates that host Badminton/Gatcombe etc, but the course builder got it right at London and it was a pleasure to watch.  Today was no pleasure and not a great advert for the sport.


----------



## TheMule (19 August 2017)

I think the course was fantastic, a true test and the only nasty sights were through poor riding. We have to accept that most countries can't run a Burghley style championship and that the Olympic committee are unwilling to consider venues outside of the main centre so we must move with the times and accept thes twistier courses. These horses are well used to it, it's the shape of modern eventing
Unfortunately Bob The Builder ultimately paid the price for a rider error and a saftey feature which generally stops falls but which seems to have trapped his leg in a very tragic accident.


----------



## rosiesowner (19 August 2017)

How sad. My heart is in my mouth after reading that statement, can't imagine what the people connected to the horse are going through... Poor pony


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 August 2017)

If this course was 'the shape of modern eventing', then no knowledgable person would want to be a part of it. Eventing deserves to be demoted from the Olympics if it expects good horses to tackle such an appalling test.

RIP Bob the Builder, you cracking little chap. You didn't deserve this.


----------



## Fidgety (19 August 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			If this course was 'the shape of modern eventing', then no knowledgable person would want to be a part of it. Eventing deserves to be demoted from the Olympics if it expects good horses to tackle such an appalling test.

RIP Bob the Builder, you cracking little chap. You didn't deserve this.
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally.  Today was the first and only time I have questioned whether this was a sport I not only wished to continue follow, but whether I felt it was ethical to risk the lives of animals in the name of sport (BTW, the last part was a question I was asking myself, not for the forum generally  ).

RIP Bob


----------



## frankster (19 August 2017)

It didn't make good tv, too 'messy' with all the loopy rope tracks. 

Not enjoyable in my opinion.


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 August 2017)

Fidgety said:



			Agree totally.  Today was the first and only time I have questioned whether this was a sport I not only wished to continue follow, but whether I felt it was ethical to risk the lives of animals in the name of sport (BTW, the last part was a question I was asking myself, not for the forum generally  ).

RIP Bob
		
Click to expand...

I am relieved it is not just me then.  Lets hope we don't see it again and continue to enjoy the sport.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

I'm not sure that fall/fatality is a 'eventing is evil' type one though. If you watch it back in slow mo, I think it had happened as he took off and put down again. Pasterns can break at any time and he'd been jumping well up to that point. 

There's a huge amount of pressure on the sport to keep Eventing in smaller spaces (see London) because of the costs involved. Courses are going to get twistier. Badminton, Burghley, Gatcombe will not be the norm.


----------



## {97702} (19 August 2017)

milliepops said:



			Didn't see any more but the live scoring showed a refusal or run out at fence 28b, tantalisingly close to home 

Click to expand...

Thanks MP - frustratingly it posted my comment just as we were taxi-ing out to take off so I have had to guess what went on since then!


----------



## teddypops (19 August 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			This new commentator is a class one Twit.
		
Click to expand...

I liked him unlike stuttering, waffling, umming, erring, sort of ing Harry Meade


----------



## teddypops (19 August 2017)

teapot said:



			Whacking it on the red button isn't that accessible though...
		
Click to expand...

Really? I thought everyone could get BBC red button


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 August 2017)

teddypops said:



			I liked him unlike stuttering, waffling, umming, erring, sort of ing Harry Meade
		
Click to expand...

But he didn't give any interesting commentary, it was just 'jumped that clear' etc.  I love to hear the breeding and backgrounds of the horses, hence my liking of Steve Hadley.  But in depth info isn't for everyone i do agree.


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2017)

In case anyone missed today's coverage:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p05cph27/european-eventing-championships-2017-cross-country
Available for 29 days or something.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

teddypops said:



			Really? I thought everyone could get BBC red button
		
Click to expand...

I meant in terms of not being on a main channel, plenty of people who are interested who seem to struggle to get it to work. That's without them stopping coverage an hour early. I remember the days of watching Gatcombe on BBC2


----------



## Lexi_ (19 August 2017)

I've been out fence judging today and refreshing the live scoring in mildly obsessive fashion - just watching the full thing back on iplayer now and catching up. 

Commentary wise, I like the new guy and I like Harry's perspective but can't help but feel they don't gel that well together. Loads of points even in the first 90 mins or so where something got said or a question got asked that could have easily led into a really nice discussion about eventing/the horses/people's form and experience but instead Harry would reply with something quite terse and technical and it went nowhere. It'd have worked much better with a friendlier type of personality as third wheel (Tina and Zara have done this well recently) who could branch that gap between tv presenting and v technical punditry. 

The FEI graphics were pants as well and the direction seemed to constantly miss all the action. I know it's hard when there are multiple horses on course but really! And taking nationalities out of it (I don't want another "they never show the Irish riders!" barney  ) do we need to see 10 fences in a row of an individual who'd already had a stop and was never in contention, when there's a horse in a team medal position and top 10 individually also on course? 

And to finish on a controversial note, I find Michael Jung incredibly boring and secretly think he's a cyborg. Just do something wrong for once!


----------



## madmav (19 August 2017)

Watched it all today on red button and then switching to iplayer. Enjoyed it. Nicola Wilson, Tina cook, and the rest of GB team were fabulous. Especially Nic and Tina. Loved the commentary team. Learned a lot from Harry. He taught us through it! Other guy, don't know name, was cute, asking questions he knew answers to. And Mike Tucker in background as course commentator! So why did he retire if he was then there? And where is Sir Ian Stark?!
Do hope Germans don't conquer all tomorrow.


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 August 2017)

Does the iplayer version have the missing last hour from the red button coverage?
Our internet at home is pants, so there was no chance of watching the live streamed footage.


----------



## Custard Cream (20 August 2017)

Yes, it should have all of it. 

Trot up underway - Ollie not presenting Cooley but the rest of the team are through.


----------



## stormox (20 August 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			If this course was 'the shape of modern eventing', then no knowledgable person would want to be a part of it. Eventing deserves to be demoted from the Olympics if it expects good horses to tackle such an appalling test.

RIP Bob the Builder, you cracking little chap. You didn't deserve this.
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally. Horses do their best to please us. They do not deserve to be tricked. A lot of horses ran out at that roll top to angled brush combo purely because they couldn't see what they were being asked to do. Then suddenly the fence was in front of them and they were too close so got a bang on the fence and/or a sock in the mouth when they ran out rather than do the impossible.
A fair test can be set without resorting to trickery. And it's xc- why the stupid 'mock show jumps'?


----------



## TheOldTrout (20 August 2017)

There was a lot of criticism on here last year of the Olympic cross-country course - iirc, someone said something along the lines of 'very few horses will have finished the day thinking I love my job'. Is there a problem with championship level course design? Or lack of suitable venues where you can build a good championship course? Would be interested in people's thoughts.


----------



## caladria (20 August 2017)

teapot said:



			I meant in terms of not being on a main channel, plenty of people who are interested who seem to struggle to get it to work. That's without them stopping coverage an hour early. I remember the days of watching Gatcombe on BBC2
		
Click to expand...

Those are not the current days, and the BBC are betting that Mo Farah's last ever track appearance this afternoon is going to be a better bet for ratings than what is frankly a niche sport. 

With 8 hours of live coverage on Red Button and a highlights programme that lasts over two hours on BBC2 this afternoon to make 10 hours of airtime over the weekend, I don't think that eventing's done that badly for itself - rally gets a measly one hour highlights programme on C5 to cover the same amount of action!

(As for those asking about Mike Tucker - his interview at Badminton said that his contract with the BBC was in 4 year cycles, to fit in with the Olympics, and he didn't think that in three years time he'd be up to jetting off to Tokyo. I'm sure he'll enjoy himself commentating where and when he wants to on an ad hoc basis)


----------



## Red-1 (20 August 2017)

I started watching it, but the number of skinny fences really put me off. Yes, I think skinnies *should* be included, but not in that number. The number of offset skinnines/corners was punishing the bolder horses IMO, as they could not see their way and then needed pulling through. 

I agree that small venues mean twistier courses, but London showed that a twisty course could still be a fair test.

OH and I agreed that if we had turned up at an individual event to be met with such a course, we would have withdrawn.  

I quit watching.


----------



## teapot (20 August 2017)

madmav said:



			Watched it all today on red button and then switching to iplayer. Enjoyed it. Nicola Wilson, Tina cook, and the rest of GB team were fabulous. Especially Nic and Tina. Loved the commentary team. Learned a lot from Harry. He taught us through it! Other guy, don't know name, was cute, asking questions he knew answers to. And Mike Tucker in background as course commentator! So why did he retire if he was then there? And where is Sir Ian Stark?!
Do hope Germans don't conquer all tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Scotty's a bit broken at the moment, recovering from a missed broken pelvis.


----------

